
Generally Accepted Accounting Standards (GAAP) - ghosh
http://avc.com/2016/04/generally-accepted-accounting-standards-gaap/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AVc+%28A+VC%29
======
zzalpha
General accepted accounting _principles_.

Geez, what did they think the P was for??

~~~
brudgers
I suspect Mr. Wilson was referring to the fact that GAAP is incorporated by
reference into financial reporting regulations as a required standard. The
article is about the standard [i.e. GAAP] not providing a complete picture of
some companies' finances.

